# Beef brisket in masterbuilt



## aaronper (May 26, 2007)

I just got a masterbuilt Stainless Steel Electric smoker and looking for help trying my first beef brisket. After reading all the post and all the tips and tricks I more confused then when I started. I hopeing someone out there has done one in a smoker like mine and can give me some info like how long they cooked it? and other helpfull tips. My father has a friend smoke all his meat so I am hopeing to cook my first brisket that he be hooked and get one for himself as well.
Any help for a new smoker in KC would be great!! thats for your time.
Aaron


----------



## ikinya6 (May 26, 2007)

Haven't dared a brisket yet... but stick around. You'll get more help than you can process in a day.


----------



## hhersh (May 26, 2007)

Go to the first thread in the "Beef" forum and read the sticky there by Dutch........it answers all your brisket questions. Good luck...


----------



## bigal (May 26, 2007)

If Dutchs' post wont fill you in, here are some important things to remember:

220-230* smoker temp.  Depending on your elevation, keep it about 10-15* above the boiling point of water.

THIN BLUE SMOKE!!!  

Plenty of moisture

Good thermometer to see when brisket is done.  If no therm then try the "poke'n" method.  If an 1/8" diameter prob will slide in easily, it's done.

To speed up things, wrap in foil when internal meat temp hits 160-170* IN THE FLAT.

DON'T RUSH IT!!! IF YOU SEE THAT THE TEMP HAS QUIT GOING UP, WAIT!!!  cHECK TEMP OF MEAT, TAKE THAT THING TO AT LEAST 190*, WRAP IN FOIL AND WRAP IN A TOWEL AND WAIT AT LEAST AN HOUR.

Good luck!


----------



## lobo (May 27, 2007)

Welcome Aaron and congratulations on your new smoker. I too have the Masterbuilt and it worked well for me. Just remember to be patient when smoking and to cure your new smoker. Just put some chips in the wood box and let her rip for a few hours with the dampener open. This will burn off all the oil and such.

The first brisket I smoked turned out really well. Here is how I accomplished it:
1. I familiarized myself with the suggested cooking temps that are available here
2. Used a dry rub generously all over the brisket
3. Preheated the smoker to 225 degrees
4. Placed on the top rack with fat side up.
5. Placed an electronic temp probe in the flat area
6. Opened the dampener about 3/4 of the ways
7. Basted with apple juice hourly after a good crust 
started to form.
8. Only use about a 1/4 fill of the water pan as the juices will drip into the pan.
9. Prior to cooking, spray down the inside walls and racks with some no stick spray and wrap your water and drip pan with foil. Do not forget to poke a hole in the drip pan so it will drain out the back to the catch pan. This will make clean up less of a chore. The racks can still be a pain to clean though. Good ol' tire brush and Castrol Super Clean did the trick for me on the racks.
10. Depending on the size of the brisket, plan on 10-14 hours to reach the magic temp.
11. I used quite a bit of mesquite wood chips all day long as I really wanted a smokey flavor.

Hope this helps out a little. I know all the advise I read here was great!! It helped me make my first rib and brisket smoke a huge success!!


----------

